

Ask HN: Reddit username bug? - flaxin

i signed up on Reddit last week (am early arean&#x27;t i?) - using the username justin_bieber_is_666 which is a 20 characters - here&#x27;s the problem the Reddit login form for username only accepts 19 characters! - right?<p>though i know my account exits because i can reset my password (an email will be sent to me saying &quot;...password reset for username: justin_bieber_is_666...&quot;)
======
sharth
Why not contact reddit themselves?

[http://www.reddit.com/contact/](http://www.reddit.com/contact/)

------
munimkazia
You can post your bug reports here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/bugs](http://www.reddit.com/r/bugs)

You can also try to implement a fix by forking the project and sending them a
pull request:

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

